# top 10 neoclassical guitarist?



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 17, 2017)

im starting to get some neoclassical stuff and was lookin at vids on yt. i ran across this "top 10" vid and thought id share. some of these guys i have not heard of and are really good (looking at a few of their other vids) and some you know and love. the vid is only 5:49 long. ive got the list of guitarists posted after the vid for discussions.




so here is the list...

10. vinnie moore - ufo / alice cooper
9. joe stump - holyhell
8. pual gilbert - mr. big / racer x
7. chris impellitteri - impellitteri
6. jani liimatainen - sonata arctica
5. jeff loomis - nevermore
4. michael batio - nitro
3. michael romeo - symphony x
2. jason becker - cacophony

but before #1 here are the honorable mentions lol...

hizaki - versailles / jupiter (only woman on the list)
syu galneryus
uli jon roth - scorpions
luca turilli - rhapsody of fire
timo tolkki - stratavarius

...and of course yngwie at #1

what do you think of the list? anyone else should /shouldn't be on it? what are your favorites and how would you rank them? discuss


----------



## takotakumi (Aug 17, 2017)

My favorite: Christian Muenzer (Alkaloid, Obscura, Necrophagist, Spawn of Possession)

Phil Tougas from First Fragment writes very insane neoclassical stuff:

[youtubevid]x6tRJmCTVSM[/youtubevid]


----------



## vilk (Aug 17, 2017)

team Romeo!


----------



## feilong29 (Aug 17, 2017)

Robert Marcello - Danger Danger, Marcello & Vestry
Syu - Galneryus, SpinalCord
Vinnie Moore
Yngwie Malmsteem
Jason Becker
Michael Romeo - Symphony X
Jeff Loomis - Nevermore, Conquering Dystopia
Matias Kupiainen - Stratovarius
Panos Arvanitis - YouTube
Takayashi Ohmura


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 17, 2017)

takotakumi said:


> My favorite: Christian Muenzer (Alkaloid, Obscura, Necrophagist, Spawn of Possession)
> 
> Phil Tougas from First Fragment writes very insane neoclassical stuff:
> 
> [youtubevid]x6tRJmCTVSM[/youtubevid]



muenzer...yes! 

need to look into taugas





vilk said:


> team Romeo!



+1 i'm sure many will agree





feilong29 said:


> Robert Marcello - Danger Danger, Marcello & Vestry
> Syu - Galneryus, SpinalCord
> Vinnie Moore
> Yngwie Malmsteem
> ...



heck of a list

ii need to check out arvanitis and ohmura


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 17, 2017)

No mentions of Alexi though? Say what you want about CoB's new material and I'll probably even agree with you, but them first 3 albums? Some top tier neoclassical shred going on there.


----------



## takotakumi (Aug 17, 2017)

takotakumi said:


> My favorite: Christian Muenzer (Alkaloid, Obscura, Necrophagist, Spawn of Possession)
> 
> Phil Tougas from First Fragment writes very insane neoclassical stuff:
> 
> [youtubevid]x6tRJmCTVSM[/youtubevid]



fudge, any idea why the embedded didn't work?


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 17, 2017)

This guy. Ten times.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 17, 2017)

Yngwie #1.

But really if you listen to Uli Jon Roths guitar solos from the 70s and 80s you can CLEARLY hear where Yngwie got most of his style from (obviously along with Ritchie and the classical greats)

Tony Macalpine (although not strictly neo-classical more fusion but Autumn Lords is very neoclassical.
Romeo
Joe Stump 
Alexi 
Timo Tolkki


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 17, 2017)

^Deep down Yngwie was a fan trying to mimic his heroes just like everyone else. You can trace back all the big guys styles like Yngwie, Gilbert, Vai, Satch etc to the guys they listened to growing up. 

I like how there is a fixed point where you can trace nearly every neo-classical player back to Yngwie. He really shook up the guitar scene influencing so many players who would then go on to influence countless others. 

From a classical perspective I've always viewed Luca Turilli as being way ahead of everyone else. His composition and theory is much closer to classical music than a lot of others who honestly were just transcribing Bach and Mozart licks into their songs.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 17, 2017)

Rhoads
Becker
Impeliterri


----------



## chuggalug (Aug 17, 2017)

AJ Minette former The Human Abstract lead guitarist used to write so many tasty neoclassical riffs. if you jam the Nocturne album its got tons of stuff throughout.


----------



## will_shred (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't really count Gilbert as "neoclassical" as his playing was much more influenced by 70's rock, and if you listen to his music the influence is pretty clear. Sure he took some classical influence and did some songs like BRO, and other stuff. But what modern musician doesn't have classical influences?


----------



## Lemons (Aug 17, 2017)

+1 for AJ Minette, the album Digital Veil is a great example of some really original/modern neoclassical guitar work.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Aug 17, 2017)

A ranking is difficult in my opinion. Michael Romeo is several times better than Yngwie in terms of technique and knowledge of music, but Yngwie is the more succesful, influential one. Jason Becker didn't have the cleanest technique, nor the most original stuff, but he was and is very influential. Joe Stup has a better technique than Yngwie, but he tries too hard to copy Yngwie. Blackmore arguably started it all, but his technique pales in comparison to that of most neoclassical players.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 17, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> A ranking is difficult in my opinion. Michael Romeo is several times better than Yngwie in terms of technique and knowledge of music, but Yngwie is the more succesful, influential one. Jason Becker didn't have the cleanest technique, nor the most original stuff, but he was and is very influential. Joe Stup has a better technique than Yngwie, but he tries too hard to copy Yngwie. Blackmore arguably started it all, but his technique pales in comparison to that of most neoclassical players.



the list (and vid) was a starting point for discussion. like you said though it is hard to do a top 10 on nearly anything music


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 17, 2017)

chuggalug said:


> AJ Minette former The Human Abstract lead guitarist used to write so many tasty neoclassical riffs. if you jam the Nocturne album its got tons of stuff throughout.



Incredible album. It's crazy how much they've managed to slip through the cracks and disappear along with that release.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Aug 17, 2017)

Okay, I'm glad they included Syu on this list- I was gonna have words if they didn't at least give him a mention. Hizaki as well, though, not sure why they didn't also mention Teru- they usually seem like kind of a package deal.


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 17, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> A ranking is difficult in my opinion. Michael Romeo is several times better than Yngwie in technique.



I'd say that's debatable. There are certain periods in time where I feel Yngwie was basically untouchable technique wise. I'd say during the first few years of his career and then he hit another peak in the late 90s when he released Alchemy. Romeo likewise used to be a more precise player in the Divine Wings of Tragedy days.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 17, 2017)

People always say Romeo is more creative and isnt as repetetive as Yngwie. Fwiw Yngwie has easily released twice as much material as Romeo. (I do have the Dark Chapter which is amazing). And also fwiw Romeo does rehash alot of the same licks, including tapping licks as well.

Yngwie is the king of repetition. But at the end of the day, who isnt repetitive? Clapton, Angus, even Vai, all rely on the same licks. Blues players literally play the same licks and chord progressions for 40 years and no one calls them repetitive.

As far as technique, again no one comes close to Yngwie. Ive never seen a more relaxed and subtle picking hand. His left hand technique with the scalloped fretboard is amazing because it requires the hand to have a consistently "medium" touch.

Romeos technique is quite amazing too. I was blown away watching those early instructional videos of his. (Fwiw, i believe his string action is incredibly low, which most would consider easier to play. But that doesnt really mean anything).

Would i dare say that Yngwie influenced more young guitar players than EVH did? (Granted i know even Yng himself took some tapping licks right from the EVH book). But to this day, especially in modern metal, theres a shit ton of blazing fast harmonic minor Yngwie style riffing going on. Not to mention arpeggio sweeps. Players from Skolnick to Loomis to Jari to Romeo and countless others are still incorporating Yng style licks to this day wether they know it or not. Thats why i think he had a bigger imoact on guitar pkayers than EVH. Sure EVH may have had a bigger impact on players in the 80s, but id say Yng's is a more lasting one.

Thats just how i see it but really i dont know. I was born in 85 so i wasnt around then.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Shrapnel Records... plus Michael Romeo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 18, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> This guy. Ten times.


This x100 with Impellitteri as an honorable mention. I'm sure the other guys are swell, though some I wouldn't classify as "neoclassical." That said, no one beats the equivalent of mixing the Swedish Meatball with the Swedish Chef that is YJM. He made single coils sound killer in a hard rock/80s metal context, DOD 250s a very worthy pedal to put on our pedalboards, and while the Marshall setup didn't need it at all, his use and abuse of them certainly didn't help. His Fenders are badass, but I really wish he'd use more than Donald Duck. He has a ton of cool strats and I'd love to see more of them out on the road with him.

I do however wonder why his studio room looks like he just piles guitars on top of eachother. That CAN'T be good for the finish and whatnot.



I'm not sure I agree with the way he treats his guitars, because it seems totally opposite of how most of us would treat our guitars. But hell, the dude has a bunch and could just call up Fender and get another so maybe he just sees them as a tool at this point. I'm sure special guitars like the original blonde strat with the Donald Duck sticker get better treatment.


----------



## rokket2005 (Aug 18, 2017)

I like seeing Jani make the list. The first four Sonata Arctica albums are super awesome, and it was a quick downhill after they booted him.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Aug 18, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> I'd say that's debatable. There are certain periods in time where I feel Yngwie was basically untouchable technique wise. I'd say during the first few years of his career and then he hit another peak in the late 90s when he released Alchemy. Romeo likewise used to be a more precise player in the Divine Wings of Tragedy days.



Romeo's technique repertoire is much wider than Yngwie's. Not to mention Romeo's knowledge of music theory, which is far greater than that of Malmsteen. 

Yngwie barely does any tapping. His sweep picking is not very clean and he uses very simple shapes. The scalar work is also not very impressive. His best asset is his phrasing (great bends and vibrato).


----------



## PBC (Aug 18, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> From a classical perspective I've always viewed Luca Turilli as being way ahead of everyone else. His composition and theory is much closer to classical music than a lot of others who honestly were just transcribing Bach and Mozart licks into their songs.



Turilli is fantastic not just in his guitar lines but also in his musical arrangements. I agree with what others have posted here, Romeo, Stump are great as well. 

I enjoy Syu from Galneryus a lot, his phrasing and melody choice are spot on. 

Hizaki and Teru from Versailles are some other favorites. They have some mad chops.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 18, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> hizaki - versailles / jupiter (only woman on the list)
> syu galneryus
> uli jon roth - scorpions
> luca turilli - rhapsody of fire
> ...



Umm... Hizaki is male. It's called visual kei. It's a Japanese thing sorta like cos-play. Sorry to burst your bubble. Lol. 

They rest of your list is cool. I'd add Chris Broderick and rank most of your "honorable mentions" somewhere on the actual list.


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 18, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> Romeo's technique repertoire is much wider than Yngwie's. Not to mention Romeo's knowledge of music theory, which is far greater than that of Malmsteen.
> 
> Yngwie barely does any tapping. His sweep picking is not very clean and he uses very simple shapes. The scalar work is also not very impressive. His best asset is his phrasing (great bends and vibrato).



I'll say this about Yngwie. He's the guy who looks the most effortless playing this stuff, and also the one who puts on the best show while doing it. Romeo is a God as well so I can see from Your perspective definitely.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Aug 18, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> I'll say this about Yngwie. He's the guy who looks the most effortless playing this stuff, and also the one who puts on the best show while doing it. Romeo is a God as well so I can see from Your perspective definitely.



If you play the very same simple sequences for decades in a row, it'd be a shame if you didn'T make it look effortless...


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 18, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> If you play the very same simple sequences for decades in a row, it'd be a shame if you didn'T make it look effortless...



I guess? Like I said tho Yngwie was a phenomenal player even at the beginning of his career when he was like 17 so it didn't really take him 'decades'.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Aug 18, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> I guess? Like I said tho Yngwie was a phenomenal player even at the beginning of his career when he was like 17 so it didn't really take him 'decades'.



He was 21, in fact. And he was actually a cleaner player back then.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 18, 2017)

For me...

Yngwie is #1. By a decent margin too.

Romeo is #2... followed by the rest of the pack.

Timmo and Luca should be higher (especially Timmo) not because of their individual skill, but overall contribution to the various bands they've been in.

... and these two listed below... just cause they are monster players, regardless of whatever band they are in... and you can watch them play solos for hours on end in amazement. Serious chops. Big league stuff fo-sho.

Hizaki - Versailles / Jupiter
Syu - Galneryus


----------



## Science_Penguin (Aug 18, 2017)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Umm... Hizaki is male. It's called visual kei. It's a Japanese thing sorta like cos-play. Sorry to burst your bubble. Lol.
> 
> They rest of your list is cool. I'd add Chris Broderick and rank most of your "honorable mentions" somewhere on the actual list.



I've heard some fans say that he's actually transgender. I was wondering if that was really the case or if that's just how he prefers to dress.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 18, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> I've heard some fans say that he's actually transgender. I was wondering if that was really the case or if that's just how he prefers to dress.



No clue if trans or not. The whole band is in the visual kei genre. Teru the other guitarist does the same thing as far as stage image goes... so...


Killer guitar player either way and regardless.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 18, 2017)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Umm... Hizaki is male. It's called visual kei. It's a Japanese thing sorta like cos-play. Sorry to burst your bubble. Lol.


lol...it was a band i was not familiar with, but it was a mistake in the op vid.
at the 3:54 mark they clearly show her, but have his name listed. she is great though and after watching the vid pbc posted below...so is he. in fact i would like to get a dvd or cd by them. any suggestions?



PBC said:


> Hizaki and Teru from Versailles are some other favorites. They have some mad chops.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Aug 18, 2017)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> No clue if trans or not. The whole band is in the visual kei genre. Teru the other guitarist does the same thing as far as stage image goes... so...
> 
> 
> Killer guitar player either way and regardless.



Yeah, that's the thing, I know a lot of visual kei bands do that, I've just heard some people claim Hizaki's trans. 

But yeah, excellent shredder... and, trans or not, not every man can make a dress work for them, so gotta give him that.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 18, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> He was 21, in fact. And he was actually a cleaner player back then.



Yngwie had Far beyond the Sun written at 15 i believe.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Aug 18, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Yngwie had Far beyond the Sun written at 15 i believe.



That username...fanboy detected.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 18, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Yngwie had Far beyond the Sun written at 15 i believe.



A lot of people don't know but nearly all those Shrapnel guys were monstrous players when they were just 14/15, even writing some of their biggest songs at an early stage like you mentioned. Mike Varney was always on the lookout for new talent picking out kids like Yngwie and Gilbert. As soon as they were 18 he bought them a plane ticket and flew them to or across the states. 



rokket2005 said:


> I like seeing Jani make the list. The first four Sonata Arctica albums are super awesome, and it was a quick downhill after they booted him.



Jani is a great player. He really got to show his playing chops on Picturing the Past and Revontulet. 



PBC said:


> Turilli is fantastic not just in his guitar lines but also in his musical arrangements.



His album Prophet of the last Eclipse is a masterpiece. All the instrument layers with the blend of metal, classical and dance music is incredible. 



PBC said:


> Hizaki and Teru from Versailles are some other favorites. They have some mad chops.



Those guys are tight, never heard of them before. A lot of funny comments from guys thinking they're girls lol


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 18, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> That username...fanboy detected.



Not entirely. I can realize Yngwie is up there among the most repetitive, washed up, watered down, arrogant, stubborn, sloppy-as-of-last 15 years, stuck in the past players. A real fanboy couldnt or wouldnt realize/say that. However yes still, hes my favorite. 

That being said even hes my favorite, nobody could ever or will ever hold a candle to Shawn Lane as far as musical vocabulary, speed, phrasing.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 20, 2017)

any other suggestions of vids or guitarist to check out?


----------



## BenjaminW (Aug 21, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> That username...fanboy detected.


Guess he'll see the light tonight flashing through the sky?


----------



## Science_Penguin (Aug 21, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> any other suggestions of vids or guitarist to check out?



Well, there are Yngwie's many Japanese imitators, all of whom I believe surpass him at this point, if the general opinion on his sloppiness holds any water (never saw him live, msyelf).

Here's two I like:

Katsu Ohta from Arkstorm


Norifumi Shima from Concerto Moon


----------



## Element0s (Aug 21, 2017)

Man I gotta say that Malmsteen really blew my mind at Generation Axe last year. He definitely has sketchy moments here and there but he's still a fucking rock star. He's really exciting to listen to and see... almost dangerous. The occasional instances of string noise and un-synchronization just make him even cooler to me. It's like watching someone do something actually dangerous and death-defying and just _narrowly_ pulling it off with a mountain of chutzpah and pizzaz in their step. So much fun.


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 21, 2017)

Element0s said:


> Man I gotta say that Malmsteen really blew my mind at Generation Axe last year. He definitely has sketchy moments here and there but he's still a fucking rock star. He's really exciting to listen to and see... almost dangerous. The occasional instances of string noise and un-synchronization just make him even cooler to me. It's like watching someone do something actually dangerous and death-defying and just _narrowly_ pulling it off with a mountain of chutzpah and pizzaz in their step. So much fun.



A lot of that comes from his idolization of Ritchie Blackmore early on I think. Ritchie never liked to play it safe live either and always kept the band on their toes back in the day.


----------



## CreptorStatus (Aug 21, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> hizaki - versailles / jupiter (only woman on the list)



Great list, but i feel the need to mention that Hizaki is actually a man. Its a Japanese fashion thing to dress up like that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 22, 2017)

Yngwie and Uli Jon Roth are the top of my heap. Though I listen to Roth much more thanks to his variety and experimentation. 

I'm also a massive Syu fanboy so everything he does from Galneryus, Animetal and right up to his recent solo album You Play Hard are all gold to me. 

Hizaki and Teru, I've known and respect since the early Verseiles days but never really got into, which is odd for me. Their new stuff as Jupiter is also top notch neoclassical shred all over. 

Here's a fun one, this is Hizaki without makeup:







For more of the Japanese Yngwie clones, check out Atsushi Yokozeki:



Gentaro Satomura:



Taka Minamino:



And yeah as Science_Penguin said, check out Concerto Moon. 

To be honest, I'm not really big on all the Japanese Yngwie clones (including Takayoshi Ohmura) and if you're gonna get a recommendation from me, I'd just tell you to get everything by Galneryus.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 22, 2017)

I never knew there were so many Japanese Yngwie clones, in the videos posted above some of them are trying to imitate him so much that they are fighting their own technique. You can see they are even trying to copy his posture and habits.

Its good to see so much love for Syu and Galneryus. I haven't kept up with them in recent years but there first few albums are really good. 



M3CHK1LLA said:


> any other suggestions of vids or guitarist to check out?



Muris, one of my favourite shred videos:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 22, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I never knew there were so many Japanese Yngwie clones, in the videos posted above some of them are trying to imitate him so much that they are fighting their own technique. You can see they are even trying to copy his posture and habits.
> 
> Its good to see so much love for Syu and Galneryus. I haven't kept up with them in recent years but there first few albums are really good.
> 
> ...



One posture/technique thing you should do is Yngwie's downward pick slanting. Makes certain string changes easier.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Aug 22, 2017)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> To be honest, I'm not really big on all the Japanese Yngwie clones (including Takayoshi Ohmura) and if you're gonna get a recommendation from me, I'd just tell you to get everything by Galneryus.



For me, personally, they served more as examples of single coil-driven Metal back when I was trying to research tone. Music's good, but yeah, if we're talking stuff I actively listen to, Galneryus and Versailles are tops.

I think I actually like Concerto Moon better without vocals as well, so those Shima demonstrations are my vehicle to hear that.


----------



## fantom (Aug 23, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> From a classical perspective I've always viewed Luca Turilli as being way ahead of everyone else. His composition and theory is much closer to classical music than a lot of others who honestly were just transcribing Bach and Mozart licks into their songs.



Oddly, Rhapsody's most entertaining album for me is Rain of a Thousand Flames, which has a rather blatant Dvorak symphony. It just wasn't Bach, so no one noticed.

Also, when I saw them about 10 years ago, Turilli didn't even attempt to play the neoclassical shred parts live. They just jammed rhythm tracks with no leads.

Edit: typo


----------



## fantom (Aug 23, 2017)

One name I didn't see is Carl Tidemann from Winds and early Arcturus. He also had clear input on the Quadrivium album Methoca.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Aug 23, 2017)

fantom said:


> Also, when I saw them about 10 years ago, Turilli didn't even attempt to play the neoclassical shred parts live. They just jammed rhythm tracks with no leads.
> 
> Edit: typo



So Turilli wrote stuff he wasn't able to pull off live? :/


----------



## Herrick (Aug 23, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Blues players literally play the same licks and chord progressions for 40 years and no one calls them repetitive.



I do. I can't get into blues because of how similar it all sounds. 

I love the neoclassical shredding stuff but I can't get into a lot of it because the songs behind the shredding are pretty weak with lame-sounding vocals.

As far as the best neoclassical guitarist? I don't know who is technically the best so I'll list my favorites: Muhammed Suicmez. He's my favorite because his solos are memorable (for Herrick) and I think his riffs are put together very well. It's a crime against humanity he never put out another Necrophagist album.

Michael Romeo is my second favorite.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 23, 2017)

Anyone mentioned Jennifer Batten?

Personally, I prefer MJR > *, but his style is more of a mixture between prog and neoclassical. I also love the works of Randy Rhoads, Ritchie Blackmore, Paul Gilbert, Yngwie, Jason Becker, Uli Jon Roth, ....but, besides Yngwie, each has more of a classical-influence than strictly neoclassical style. Most of the other names that come up on the forum are very good guitarists, but I've noted that some of the lesser-known neoclassical guitarists wade into the territory of "I am really really impressed by your skill, but as far as buying your album, IDK, something's missing for me..." I have tried a few times to get into Nitro/MAB, but it just doesn't speak to me. I respect what he does on the guitar, though.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Aug 23, 2017)

Some people say blues players play the same tired licks all the time.
...
The same can be said about most neoclassical guitar players. It's all the same: everything either in Ab minor or Eb minor. Same chord progressions (i - iv - VII - III - VI - ii - V7 - i, for example). Guitar of choice: strat or a copy thereof into a marshall. Lots of jewelry and accessoires. Epic song titles...

It shouldn't be even called neoclassical. Real classical music is much more difficult and complex than harmonic minor licks in the same key all the time.

Now, I'd love to see a neoclassical guitarist play this piece:


Impossible for a guitarist at that tempo.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 23, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> any other suggestions of vids or guitarist to check out?



Check out Joey Tafolla's debut album 'Out of the Sun' if it hasn't already been mentioned on here. I used to like a guy called Tony Fredianelli who played with a band called Apocrypha back in the 80's. Their first 2 albums 'The Forgotten Scroll' and 'The Eyes of Time' features some cool guitar work...quite reminiscent of Marty Friedman in his Cacophony days.


----------



## Supernaut (Aug 23, 2017)

^ "Real classical music" has nothing to do with difficulty or complexity, some of the greatest classical compositions are simple.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 23, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> any other suggestions of vids or guitarist to check out?


 I'll also throw in:

Mario Parga
Stephan Forte
George Bellas
Francesco Fareri
David Valdes
Borislav Mitic
Marco Ferrigno
Jarle H Olsen


----------



## bostjan (Aug 24, 2017)

Supernaut said:


> ^ "Real classical music" has nothing to do with difficulty or complexity, some of the greatest classical compositions are simple.



You have to think, too, that the classical period was a long time ago. A lot of "average" classical compositions were forgotten since then, and all we have left are the most memorable composers, and, for some of those, only the more memorable works.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Aug 24, 2017)

Shameless self promotion which might interest neoclassical fans. I actually managed to record this. Thoughts?


----------



## Drezik27 (Aug 24, 2017)

Mendel just released a new song. Dude is unreal.

Thought it was pretty relevant to this thread. 

https://mendelian.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 24, 2017)

fantom said:


> Oddly, Rhapsody's most entertaining album for me is Rain of a Thousand Flames, which has a rather blatant Dvorak symphony. It just wasn't Bach, so no one noticed.
> 
> Also, when I saw them about 10 years ago, Turilli didn't even attempt to play the neoclassical shred parts live. They just jammed rhythm tracks with no leads.



The Wizard's Last Rhymes is based on Dvorak's New World Symphony, two other tracks use are based on other work aswell. Thats odd about the leads, I've seen them live and he plays most of the leads with the second guitar player taking the rest. 



Alternative-Perspective said:


> Shameless self promotion which might interest neoclassical fans. I actually managed to record this. Thoughts?



Sick chops dude!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 30, 2017)

thanks so far for all the suggestions...

didn't realize there were so many out there.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Aug 30, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Sick chops dude!



Thanks, man!


----------



## ultranoob (Aug 31, 2017)

Should mention Vitalij Kuprij and his collaborations with Greg Howe, Tony Mcalpine, George Bellas, Michael Romeo. His albums are my favourite neoclassical shred. Word on the web is "Progressions" is written and to come out this year... we'll see...


----------



## ultranoob (Aug 31, 2017)

Should mention Vitalij Kuprij and his collaborations with Greg Howe, Tony Mcalpine, George Bellas, Michael Romeo. His albums are my favourite neoclassical shred. Word on the web is "Progressions" is written and to come out this year... we'll see...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 31, 2017)

Drezik27 said:


> Mendel just released a new song. Dude is unreal.
> 
> Thought it was pretty relevant to this thread.
> 
> https://mendelian.bandcamp.com/


mendel is an animal. I love his solo albums.


----------



## dreamchaser (Sep 7, 2019)

Science_Penguin said:


> I think I actually like Concerto Moon better without vocals as well, so those Shima demonstrations are my vehicle to hear that.


Sorry you feel that way. The vocals are a huge part of their sound for me. I take it you've never listened to _From Father to Son_ or _Rain Forest_? The original singer, Takao Ozaki, was full of attitude and had a good vibrato.

Here's his old band, Zenith:


----------



## Adieu (Sep 8, 2019)

PBC said:


> Hizaki and Teru from Versailles are some other favorites. They have some mad chops.




Flashy and technical... but not very catchy, at least not the shreds

Imho jrock has lots of more interesting guitar work


----------



## dr_game0ver (Sep 8, 2019)

Don't forget the greatness that is At Vance, Gaia Prelude, and i guess as a bonus, Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 8, 2019)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> im starting to get some neoclassical stuff and was lookin at vids on yt. i ran across this "top 10" vid and thought id share. some of these guys i have not heard of and are really good (looking at a few of their other vids) and some you know and love. the vid is only 5:49 long. ive got the list of guitarists posted after the vid for discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I also vote to remove PG. He's multi-influenced, but more so from rock, blues, and jazz. He _can _shred when he wants... but that's not his shtick. Much like Marty Friedman - Dragon's Kiss had a lot of neoclassical - he proved he _can _shred neoclassical all day, he just has no interest. He's more into Eastern music and he's all about if you can say it with one note you don't need 80.

Ritchie Blackmore was one of the first, along with Uli Jon Roth. Not a huge fan personally, but he needs to be on any top 10 list.

Also... no Randy on the list? Fail. Yngwie may be most known to other guitarists, but Randy is/was the most popular and introduced neoclassical to the masses. When I grew up you were either on team Randy, EVH, or Yngwie.

Vinnie Moore is my second fav personally (just behind JB and in front slightly of Michael Romeo who is a "perfect" guitarist)... Mind's Eye is one of my fav instrumental albums of all time:


How about some love for Tony MacAlpine??? Dude shreds neoclassical on the guitar and even better on the keyboard.

For newer guys, Stephan Forte:


Some lesser knowns:
George Bellas
Rusty Cooley
David Chastain

OK... just download the entire Shrapnel catalog

Also... this dick:


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Sep 8, 2019)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> hizaki - versailles / jupiter (only woman on the list)



Hizaki is a dude, are you dumb?


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Sep 8, 2019)

So lets delve into everyone's weeb leanings and lets destroy your hopes and dreams, because you people dont know what good guitar work is out of Japan.

GayneSyus is a pop band pretending to be metal. Yama B was the heart and soul of the metal in that band, and he left because he hated Syu's commercial bullshit. The singer they have now is NOT a metal singer and he sounds like Yngwie trying to sing.

Versailles is a generic garbage V-kei band. When they were in still indies, their music had punch and aggressiveness. Once they got signed by Warner Japan, they turned into a pile of shit. (I know this for a fact, I was listening to them when they were indies and saw them live a few times back then).

Anyone who listens to babyshit and says they like them is officially not a metalhead and better just lock themselves in their house and fap to pictures of that jailbait like all the weirdos who do over here. Babyshit is NOT representative of Japanese metal, same with Lovebites. They are passing fads and arent representative of the REAL metal in this country, they just fit your foreigner stereotypes of Japan, so you gravitate towards them. 

Now if you want great technical guitar work, listen to Vigilante. They are influenced by so many different bands and their work has a diverse range of sounds. Kaz Horie is also the first ever Japanese Kiesel(or Carvin) endorser.

Want some catchy stuff? Listen to Bellfast, Japan's only Folk metal band. 

Want some thrash? Listen to outrage, the only REAL metal band to ever break the top 10 on the Oricon charts, as a THRASH band no less.

Want some REAL neo classical music without the yngwie wankery? Ancient Myth. Adrastea.

Want some great traditional metal? Anthem. Domestic booty is one of the greatest albums ever made in Japan and anyone who says they like J-metal and has never heard this album must forfeit their license to practice metal. Period.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Science_Penguin (Sep 9, 2019)

What's the Japanese translation of "trve"??


----------



## dreamchaser (Sep 9, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Anyone who listens to babyshit and says they like them is officially not a metalhead and better just lock themselves in their house and fap to pictures of that jailbait like all the weirdos who do over here. Babyshit is NOT representative of Japanese metal, same with Lovebites. They are passing fads and arent representative of the REAL metal in this country, they just fit your foreigner stereotypes of Japan, so you gravitate towards them.


I lost count of how many people asked me if I liked any of those terrible "artists", just because I told them that I listen to Japameta. They think that "kawaii metal" bullshit somehow accounts for the WHOLE country's scene. As soon as I put on a Sabbat song, they shut the hell up and go away. Seikima II is living proof of artistry, and if they can't comprehend a truly entrancing song like "Stainless Night", then they can get fucked for all I care.

You notice how it's mostly the same shit they always listen to? If they like modern Galneryus, they also like Unlucky Morpheus, Versailles, Band-Maid, Lovebites, Aldious, Mary's Blood, and other cliched bands. They're always the only bands that get "reaction" videos made for, and these same YouTubers are the types to CONSTANTLY refresh Twitter every five seconds to see if Saki posted a selfie of her new swimsuit. If and when they announce any of those "type A" or "type B" CDs, they rush to HMV Japan and place orders on both.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 9, 2019)

MatiasTolkki said:


> So lets delve into everyone's weeb leanings and lets destroy your hopes and dreams, because you people dont know what good guitar work is out of Japan.
> 
> GayneSyus is a pop band pretending to be metal. Yama B was the heart and soul of the metal in that band, and he left because he hated Syu's commercial bullshit. The singer they have now is NOT a metal singer and he sounds like Yngwie trying to sing.
> 
> ...





dreamchaser said:


> I lost count of how many people asked me if I liked any of those terrible "artists", just because I told them that I listen to Japameta. They think that "kawaii metal" bullshit somehow accounts for the WHOLE country's scene. As soon as I put on a Sabbat song, they shut the hell up and go away. Seikima II is living proof of artistry, and if they can't comprehend a truly entrancing song like "Stainless Night", then they can get fucked for all I care.
> 
> You notice how it's mostly the same shit they always listen to? If they like modern Galneryus, they also like Unlucky Morpheus, Versailles, Band-Maid, Lovebites, Aldious, Mary's Blood, and other cliched bands. They're always the only bands that get "reaction" videos made for, and these same YouTubers are the types to CONSTANTLY refresh Twitter every five seconds to see if Saki posted a selfie of her new swimsuit. If and when they announce any of those "type A" or "type B" CDs, they rush to HMV Japan and place orders on both.





I prefer kpop... 

Also, Babymetal's guitarist Mikio was pretty good...


----------



## Adieu (Sep 9, 2019)

Science_Penguin said:


> What's the Japanese translation of "trve"??



Shin


----------



## Science_Penguin (Sep 9, 2019)

Apparently True Fans are the theme for this month around here.

There ever come a point where you take a step back, really look at what you're saying, and realise it basically boils down to "you're having fun the wrong way"?

I mean, for fuck's sake, what the hell is the point? Are you just venting? You gotta be, cause I know you're both smart enough to know that literally nobody responds to that kind of crap with "Huh, never thought of it that way. Tell me more about how my tastes suck."


----------



## NotDonVito (Sep 9, 2019)

two words: ZAKK F*CKING WYLDE


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2019)

Greg from Allegaeon needs some love in this thread. Super underrated player and actually writes modern classical music instead of just mimicking Baroque composers. Bonus: He actually has a degree in Classical guitar/composition iirc. It shows imo, just like it did with AJ Minette from THA


just wait for the classical bits around 3:00. So fuckin good.


----------



## Ron Head (Sep 9, 2019)

Great topic , actually learned about some 'new' stuff ( the today's Japanese scene .. ) ..
I would like to add Dean Lamb , Tobi Morelli and Jared Smith ( the string section of Archspire ) aswell as Muhammed Suicmez ( Necrophagist ) and probably all the bands / guitarists of the '00 - present era in this style .


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 9, 2019)

Jari Mäenpää from Wintersun is heavily influenced by 80's/90's shredders. Sometimes stuff he plays sounds pretty unreal.



Teemu Mäntysaari is really amazing too, more "sophisticated" or educated than Jari, but very underrated guitar player. Wintersun, Ensiferum, Imperanon, where these guys played or do play nowadays were never too neoclassical, it's just an influence in sound and note choices.


----------



## Humbuck (Sep 9, 2019)

Blackmore, then Rhoads, then everybody else...


----------

